# The new ride...



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

So here's the new A6 I bought about a month ago..
So far the mods are:
Revo Flash
RS4 Shift knob
TT Dv's
20" Mrr Hr3's
Kw Coils
More to come soon.


























































_Modified by K04A1 at 11:49 AM 2-26-2007_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*

Daddy like! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I almost got the Carlsson's that are very similar to those for my A4.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*

god damn i love those wheels and that car!


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

DAYYYYMMMMNNN what size tire you running?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_DAYYYYMMMMNNN what size tire you running?








225/30/20







I actually thought the ride would be alot worse, but it's not bad at all.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (K04A1)*

you really make me want to sell my mk3 glx and buy an A6 right now! I've been dreaming of one for quite some time now- I'm just in love with them! Dropping it on its nuts and some nice big wheels and be done! have myself a nice cruiser to drive around in! I'm actually ok with having the auto (as i wouldnt be able to afford the 2.7 and the 6spd)! I'm actually going onto autotrader right now!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjettaman* »_you really make me want to sell my mk3 glx and buy an A6 right now! I've been dreaming of one for quite some time now- I'm just in love with them! Dropping it on its nuts and some nice big wheels and be done! have myself a nice cruiser to drive around in! I'm actually ok with having the auto (as i wouldnt be able to afford the 2.7 and the 6spd)! I'm actually going onto autotrader right now!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*

Exotic Motors on Bell-Red Road in Bellevue has two of them right now. One silver, one black. Both with manual transmissions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: Oops, just realized you're in PA.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

.....SHADY!!!!
I got my A6 from them. A person I know just dropped a mint getting his to run. Not to mention a guy that sat outside that place w/ his sign saying that they sold lemons


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

I bought my A4 from them. Haven't had a single problem with it.








**** happens I guess.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Sweet jews for jesus! Is there any rubber on those things? And I thought my 19" rims had low profile tires. Damn. Looks really good.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

What suspension setup you running?
Edit: never mind. I see it in your original post.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

now if i could just figure out where the hell to get some parts from


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

ebay.de!!!!
hottness
http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-A6-S6-...wItem
not so hottness
http://cgi.ebay.de/Recaro-Auss...wItem


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*

Damn dude...I need 20's


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The new ride... (RideVR6)*

The car looked awesome in person yesterday Mike! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: The new ride... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_The car looked awesome in person yesterday Mike! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man. So did yours. The HRE's looks mighty tasty!. I'd like to get some photo's of the two together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_I'd like to get some photo's of the two together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Tada!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: The new ride... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Tada!

























Not exactly wnat I was thinking.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*

Well, I'm down in U-P all the time. Once the weather gets better we should meet up on Ruston Way or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: The new ride... (Capt. Obvious)*

Damn that looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*

hows the ride on the h&rs? are they harsh? i want some coils but i dont want to go with too much of a harsh ride


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: The new ride... (DTOYVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTOYVR6* »_hows the ride on the h&rs? are they harsh? i want some coils but i dont want to go with too much of a harsh ride















I have Kw coils.... not H+R's but in my opinion after owning several set of H+R coils on other cars, Kw's are better.


----------



## pjp13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*

I saw your car on Sunday at XXX in Issaquah. 20's looked amazing on the A6... 
Well done


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
but in my opinion after owning several set of H+R coils on other cars, Kw's are better.









What makes them better?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: The new ride... (schockster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schockster* »_
What makes them better?

SS shock bodies, wider thread pitch than h+r's (so they don't tend to fill up with grim as easy), easier to adjust with the 1 wrench that locks into place vs. 2 that tend to slip off constantly, ride quality, and the dampening range is lower. I think that's enough reasons.


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*








that is sick, good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BenOye (Mar 19, 2007)

What rim dimensions do you have with those 225x30x20?
Have ordered myself some 9.5"x20" rims, but not sure what tire to put on them so far.. 
Sweet ride by the way!


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
I think that's enough reasons.









That's plenty







. I'm gonna be in the market for coilovers soon so thanks for the info.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: The new ride... (schockster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schockster* »_That's plenty







. I'm gonna be in the market for coilovers soon so thanks for the info.

no problem man. - Mike


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*

I love the H&R's on my mom's 4.2 A6 but to each his own!
Looks good mike... those are the rims im doin on my MKV but in 19"


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: The new ride... (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_I love the H&R's on my mom's 4.2 A6 but to each his own!
Looks good mike... those are the rims im doin on my MKV but in 19"

Thanks man.. I wasn't aware that they made 19's as all their ads show 20" only.


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The new ride... (K04A1)*

x2


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: The new ride... (vrrrrr)*

Pretty sure they do... I know they make 18x7.5's as well.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: The new ride... (mk2driver)*

hmmmm. all that's listed on their site is 20x8.5 and 9.5 as well as all their ads....


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: The new ride... (mk2driver)*

pretty pimp


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

nice


----------

